

Announcing Handlebars.js (A Mustache Superset) - wycats
http://yehudakatz.com/2010/09/09/announcing-handlebars-js/

======
judofyr
Heh, I've already used the name Handlebars for a Mustache-related project:
<http://github.com/judofyr/handlebars>. It's basically a JIT for Mustache
which speeds up rendering. Nobody uses it, though, so I don't mind.

BTW: I've written major parts of the current Mustache implementation, do you
want some help on a Ruby port?

~~~
wycats
That'd be great. Can you email me? (wycats@gmail.com)

------
grandalf
What's the saying again... any time you start building a template engine
you'll end up inventing django templates... ?

This looks great. I love mustache and use it on one of my projects. A bit more
added syntax power would be nice, but it could easily begin to violate the
rule of not being code.

~~~
wycats
One of my guiding principles with Handlebars was explicitly to avoid adding
any new features in the template itself that were not ways to reference a part
of the JS. Normal Mustache gives you one simple way to reference a key in the
current context--handlebars adds an extended path syntax and a mechanism for
passing a context to lambdas (which already exist in Mustache).

~~~
grandalf
Interesting. I'd actually like to see Mustache go in the direction of being a
bit more like django templates by adding filters, which I think are no more
likely to confuse a designer than plain old mustache tags.

------
liamk
To be a core-contributor to both rails and jquery seems very impressive --
switching between the two projects must be difficult?

~~~
wycats
To be fair, Alan did most of the hard work after my initial prototype :)

~~~
liamk
+1 for modesty.

------
pbiggar
Can I ask why you created a new project rather than contributing back to
mustache?

------
miketaylr
<http://github.com/getify/HandlebarJS> oops!

~~~
wycats
Yipes. Maybe I can take solace in the fact that mine is "handlebars.js"
(plural)?

~~~
rue
One could, at a minimum, do a Github search before naming their project.

~~~
steveklabnik
One of them is even an extension of Mustache:
<http://github.com/leeoniya/handlebar.js>

Naming projects is the worst.

